# Infobar A02: designer Japanese phones with a radical UI!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

This is one crazy UI!


----------



## IC3D (Jan 26, 2013)

Why would you want clipart all over the shop, I'd rather they develop a decent battery


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

firky said:


> What the fuck?


 
Watching it was like some drug enhanced hallucination in parts.


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't get the photo of the daisies or any of it, why drag photos around like that? I watched it with the sound muted as not be distracted by the foreign language and it was still utterly un-intuitive.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm just not getting it but isn't that just a slightly less garish think like the windows mobile interface?



IC3D said:


> Why would you want clipart all over the shop, I'd rather they develop a decent battery


Oh absolutely, they should have it in monotone and quite basic: 



I think the thing to remember about the battery life is that it's anticipated that we will have batteries that are 3x more efficient once graphene goes commercial. They know that for the time being we will put up with shit battery life, after all we have so far.



firky said:


> I don't get the photo of the daisies or any of it, why drag photos around like that? I watched it with the sound muted as not be distracted by the foreign language and it was still utterly un-intuitive.


To set up the home screen?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't get, what's so amazing? looks like Windows 8 or some shit.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 26, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I don't get, what's so amazing? looks like Windows 8 or some shit.


I don't think anyone is saying it's amazing. But I don't see it can be any worse than W8 mobile.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

Indeed, radical doesn't equate to great.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 26, 2013)

ok then. what's so radical and crazy about it? It looks pretty normal to me, I was expecting something, well... something radical and crazy.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 26, 2013)

Innit, I am disappoint.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> ok then. what's so radical and crazy about it? It looks pretty normal to me, I was expecting something, well... something radical and crazy.


 
That headline was what the article used. Thought it looked quite fun. *shrugs*

What do you have in mind when you expect radical and crazy?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 26, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That headline was what the article used. Thought it looked quite fun. *shrugs*
> 
> What do you have in mind when you expect radical and crazy?


 
I don't know, maybe it used the front-facing camera to track your eye movements and the menus were on a globe that you can spin by look left or right.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 26, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That headline was what the article used. Thought it looked quite fun. *shrugs*
> 
> What do you have in mind when you expect radical and crazy?


You can whistle and blow in a mic like on a DS?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> You can whistle and blow in a mic like on a DS?


 
LOL! Yeah that's deffo top of my list for my next smartphone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I don't know, maybe it used the front-facing camera to track your eye movements and the menus were on a globe that you can spin by look left or right.


 
Um, I think I'd prefer whizzy graphics that you fling about with your finger than eyeball tracking tbh...


----------



## IC3D (Jan 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Maybe I'm just not getting it but isn't that just a slightly less garish think like the windows mobile interface?
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely, they should have it in monotone and quite basic:


 
I have my Nokia 1100 for squat parties and festys 



> I think the thing to remember about the battery life is that it's anticipated that we will have batteries that are 3x more efficient once graphene goes commercial. They know that for the time being we will put up with shit battery life, after all we have so far.


 

fascinating


----------



## IC3D (Jan 26, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That headline was what the article used. Thought it looked quite fun. *shrugs*
> 
> What do you have in mind when you expect radical and crazy?


This kind of back pedalling is beneath contempt.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

IC3D said:


> This kind of back pedalling is beneath contempt.


 


Someone call the ICC!


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it's amazing. But I don't see it can be any worse than W8 mobile.


I think the W8 Phone interface is fantastic.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 15, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I don't know, maybe it used the front-facing camera to track your eye movements and the menus were on a globe that you can spin by look left or right.


 
Wow I never expected my radical UI idea to be adopted so quickly!

"Samsung has launched a smartphone which allows users to control its 5in (12.5cm) screen using only their eyes. Using "Smart pause", the user can pause a video by looking away from the screen. Additionally, the "Smart Scroll" software analyses both the user's eyes and wrist to scroll through emails and other content."


----------

